
Redeye VC: I Don't Know... - jkopelman
http://redeye.firstround.com/2008/03/i-dont-know.html
======
redorb
I don't know; seems to be a lesson in honesty, do you know? no!? then say so
... If you gained an advantage by slanting the truth then you will almost
always end up over promising and under delivering

